# Μαθήματα Νορβηγικών



## zephyrous (Aug 13, 2008)

Μήπως γνωρίζετε κάποιον/α (είτε δίγλωσσο είτε Νορβηγό με καλά αγγλικά) που να προσφέρει ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα Νορβηγικών στην Αθήνα;


----------



## danae (Aug 13, 2008)

Πριν από μερικά χρόνια έκανα Νορβηγικά στο διδασκαλείο ξένων γλωσσών του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών με μια πολύ καλή Νορβηγίδα δασκάλα. Θα σου στείλω σε ΡΜ το όνομά της.


----------



## eroika (Mar 10, 2010)

Θα ήθελα να έχω και εγω τα στοιχεία της καθηγήτριάς σου για τα νορβηγικά
Στέιλε μου pm σε παρακαλώ


----------



## danae (Mar 14, 2010)

Εroika, επειδή έχω καιρό να μιλήσω με τη δασκάλα μου και δεν ξέρω αν συνεχίζει να διδάσκει και αν θα ήθελε να δίνω τα στοιχεία της, προτιμώ να σου δώσω τα στοιχεία του Norwegian Institute of Athens: Τσάμη Καρατάσου 5, τηλ 210 9241420. Φαντάζομαι ότι θα μπορούν να σε διαφωτίσουν.


----------

